# anyone else had low abdominal pains with twins?



## fidgets mammy

Hey as u prob already know, I've had awful pains since finding out I was pregnant, I've bn back and forth bout them and bn told its stretching pains due to growing quicker with two and also my section scar. 

I'm nearly 15 wks now and its just not subsiding. Some days its like heavy cramp others its like my insides are being torn. 

Have any of you had this??


----------



## indifference

I went through quite a lot of pain with mine, all underneath and to the sides of bump. For me it was just the ligaments stretching. 

I would imagine that you would have quite a lot of pressure on your existing c-sec scar and I guess that would be quite painful. If you are really concerned about the scar splitting from the inside then go bac to the GP and be quite persistent that they check it out....not sure how they do that though, ultrasound maybe?

Does it get better with paracetamol?

All in all, twin pregs are painful for most :(


----------



## fidgets mammy

My scar is 5 yrs old si don't think it could split, but at times bloody hurts like hell. 
I got told that twin pregnsncies hurt. 

I just wish i could stop worrying that every niggle means somethin is wrong and I could enjoy it. Is this normal too? 

How big were yr bumps at this stage? Is say i could pass for 5 month.


----------



## kjv

Hiya

I'm 18 wks and I know how you feel. I have had 3 full term pregnancies and never experienced anything like this pregnancy.
The stretching pains are awful, but try not to worry, I think its normal. 
Kim
xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Hun, I couldn't believe how painful and scary the twin pregnancy was :( I'd had a previous 24wker too, so you can imagine the fear! I had back pain, pressure down below and excruciating pain when I peed. Despite having a cervical stitch in place and all the pain, I still made it to my section date at 38wks :)

I was told on numerous occasions that twins cause all kinds of extra niggles, particularly since it was my third pregnancy. Having the stitch probably magnified the problem too for me. I'd say, unless you begin to have regular, contraction like pain lastin more than a few hours, and coming more than 3/4 times in an hour, then Not to worry. Of course it never hurts to get checked out, but for me none of these symptoms meant anything, nor did it ever have an affect on my cervix :) xxx


----------



## jesz9

Sounds normal to me too, I had a TON of stretching everywhere....I would go in and get checked out sometimes and they would always tell me it was round ligament...never hurts to get checked if you are concerned...they would rather ease your mind...but it all sounds normal to me hun.


----------



## Mea

I remember those pains well I was convinced that I was losing them it was so bad!! But when I went to the midwife she said it was just growing/stretching pains and just to try and relax. Never had any of it with my singleton, twin pregnancy is so different!!


----------



## TTCnum2

Yea, same here identical bump buddy. I get them still sometimes. I chock it up to stretching faster with the twins, if its realy bad like unbearable maybe look into it again with your doctor, but if both babies are fine, I wouldn't worry too much :o


----------



## fidgets mammy

ah im so pleased im not the only one. 

i just thought that it would start easing by now. im still on the sick as it was affecting my job. it does ease off after a bath and if im resting but if im on my feet or doing alot im in pain. 

im amazed at how different this pregnancy is. theyve told me its the ligaments and at llast docs apt the doc took one look at my belly and said "thats why yr in so much pain".

do u know when u feel people are starting to think yr a fake cos theyve not experienced this?? their prob not but im convinced they are. 

you have all eased my mind so thankyou so much.

i thought my bump had ceased growing but everyone else says its definately getting bigger by the week. 
ive also found that towards the end of the week it hurts more but this is prob true as as the wk goes on itll be growing????

did any of yous feel like you found it hard to enjoy and get excited ??

i want to be and am at times but then think what if????

bloody double hormones!!!


----------



## fidgets mammy

hey identical bump buddie, who is this person who predicts the sex?? does she need to see pics??


----------



## TTCnum2

fidgets mammy said:


> hey identical bump buddie, who is this person who predicts the sex?? does she need to see pics??

www.cheri22.com She does free TTC and pregnancy gender predictions via e-mail, but if you request a free reading by e-mailing her and subjecting the e-mail "free ttc/pregnancy reading" it takes a long time to get the reading as she goes through paid readings first. which makes sense, but still. When I first e-mailed her we were TTC, and it only took us 1 cycle to conceive, but she didn't get back to me until after I found out it was twins LOL You'll get it much faster if u pay. I told her i was having twins.


----------

